# Banff Rocky Mountain Resort - unit recommendations?



## abbekit (Jul 28, 2008)

We are booking into a 2br/2ba unit in early October (so should be a really slow time of year).  From what I've read these are two story units (bedrooms up, living room/kitchen down).  It seems from the reviews that quality of the units varies wildly based on whether you get a renovated unit.  

The resort website says that they have been renovating since 2005 with 65 out of 171 units left to go but it has said that all year so I'm wondering what kind of progress is being made.

Any suggestions on what unit number I should request?  We don't mind being across the street from the main building.  In fact would prefer a more quiet section with some sort of view other than a parking lot.


----------



## lbertera (Jul 28, 2008)

We were there June 1st.  We were in one of the non refurbished units; it was dated and worn but clean.  On the Tuesday of our visit, the tiles in the tube fell off the wall. I called maintenance and went out for the day.  When we returned they moved us into a nely refurbished unit.  The unit was beautiful.  It seems like the units across the street from the lodge are refurbished and the ones behind the lodge are not.  The refurbished ones I think start with a 1 and the non refurbished ones start with a 2.  Hope it helps.


----------



## abbekit (Jul 28, 2008)

lbertera said:


> We were there June 1st.  We were in one of the non refurbished units; it was dated and worn but clean.  On the Tuesday of our visit, the tiles in the tube fell off the wall. I called maintenance and went out for the day.  When we returned they moved us into a nely refurbished unit.  The unit was beautiful.  It seems like the units across the street from the lodge are refurbished and the ones behind the lodge are not.  The refurbished ones I think start with a 1 and the non refurbished ones start with a 2.  Hope it helps.



Yes, THANKS!  That helps a lot.  Did you see any renovation work currently going on?


----------



## lbertera (Jul 29, 2008)

We really did not look around that much.  We were out early and did not come home after dark.  I don't remember seeing any.


----------



## abbekit (Jul 29, 2008)

lbertera said:


> We really did not look around that much.  We were out early and did not come home after dark.  I don't remember seeing any.



Thanks.  We'll be out most of the day hiking, etc.   I'm assuming since the renovations are inside the units it would not cause any noise to the other units.


----------



## Laurie (Jul 30, 2008)

They may let you choose a unit when you get there, from all available - they did us - and in October, you'll hopefully have multiple choice. We took an end/corner unit which was very private and quiet (lawn view, including elk). I doubt any have a real view from inside because the overhangs interfere - which is too bad IMO, but I guess in snow season they're helpful - but you could stand or sit out on the balcony for a somewhat-mountain view  from some units - if you're even there during daylight, which we usually weren't. 

Have a great trip - I'm certain you will!


----------



## abbekit (Jul 30, 2008)

Laurie said:


> They may let you choose a unit when you get there, from all available - they did us - and in October, you'll hopefully have multiple choice. We took an end/corner unit which was very private and quiet (lawn view, including elk). I doubt any have a real view from inside because the overhangs interfere - which is too bad IMO, but I guess in snow season they're helpful - but you could stand or sit out on the balcony for a somewhat-mountain view  from some units - if you're even there during daylight, which we usually weren't.
> 
> Have a great trip - I'm certain you will!



Thanks Laurie!  Good idea to ask to see the unit first.  I do this sometimes with hotels but have never done that at a timeshare.  But in off season I may indeed get a good choice.  Do you remember what unit number you were in?  I'd love to see photos of the condos and the area if you have any to share.


----------



## Laurie (Jul 30, 2008)

I just sent you an email w/info on how to see my pictures of the area, not sure I had any of the resort- and said I didn't remember unit #. Turns out I jotted it here in my journal, it was #2708. It will probably be the last one to be refurbished because it's at the far NW edge of the resort, same side of road as reception. The views from the units facing Banff Ave on the other (refurbed) side of the road looked at least as good - facing Banff Ave doesn't sound like it would be quietest, but we didn't hear any road noise, they're separated by trees and lawn area, and those probably have the most possibility of a balcony view - at least that's my recollection.


----------



## abbekit (Jul 31, 2008)

Laurie said:


> I just sent you an email w/info on how to see my pictures of the area, not sure I had any of the resort- and said I didn't remember unit #. Turns out I jotted it here in my journal, it was #2708. It will probably be the last one to be refurbished because it's at the far NW edge of the resort, same side of road as reception. The views from the units facing Banff Ave on the other (refurbed) side of the road looked at least as good - facing Banff Ave doesn't sound like it would be quietest, but we didn't hear any road noise, they're separated by trees and lawn area, and those probably have the most possibility of a balcony view - at least that's my recollection.



Thanks!  Got your e-mail.  Can't wait to look at the pics!  I'll make a note of your unit number so I'll have an idea of what to look for when we check in.  If we have time I usually like to drive around (or even get out and walk around) before we check in.  Unless I have a map of the resort in advance it helps me to get an idea of the resort layout before I deal with the front desk staff.


----------



## barto (Aug 11, 2008)

You could always ask for a map from the front desk before you check in, too, and drive or walk around with that to get a feel for the layout.

By the way, I'm pretty sure the 1900-series units are also on the lodge side of the road, but I don't know if they're refurb'd or not.

I would be surprised if they were doing too much more renovating over the June-Sept. months, as those are the busiest by far.  Even up to the Canadian Thanksgiving weekend (2nd Monday of October) it's a little busy, then drops off severely after that until the ski resorts open, so I imagine they'll be very active then, working on renovating more units.

could always give them a call to ask on their progress, too.

And yes, the views from most of the units won't be all that exciting (unlike Banff Gate Mountain Resort, just east of Canmore), but you'd probably still have a great time even if the unit wasn't renovated (in my opinion, of course)!  Beautiful area can make you forget any shortcomings in the accomodations... 

Good luck, we love it there in October when the crowds have died down...

Bart


----------



## RIMike (Aug 11, 2008)

*Going to Fairmont Hot Springs in two weeks*

Lots of great help here....for Banff, any for Fairmont Hot Springs Mountainside Villas?  Any Unit we should request? Anything in particular we should not miss while on this trip?

We are ready to get out of the Florida heat and see this beautiful country.


----------

